# Marriage Proposal question



## goodguy (Aug 4, 2016)

Been doing all kind of events under supervision of my mentor, lately I have been working more and more alone for him as I got better and better, now I am trying alone for myself.
I just got request to do a marriage proposal and I am not sure what this involve, I am afraid to ask client as I don't want to sound complete novice and I would love to know if you know what it means and if you ever did one of those.
Is this like I am there waiting with my gear and off camera flash to capture moment or maybe something else.
Not born in North America many of the ceremonies are very different then in my home land so while I have no doubt I can do the job many times I don't know what is sequence of events, I always have my mentor but since this might be my own gig I need to find this info on my own.
Really will appreciate any input you can share.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 4, 2016)

I would ask the client what they had in mind. The location, the time of day/night. Until you know what they are planning, you can't really plan for it. It could be that they want a "candid" type shoot where you just happen to be in the are with your camera or it could be set up as part of a photo shoot. In the first instance, having OCF would be awkward but the second it would be expected or common.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes, you'll have to ask.

it may be a "surprise" thing in which case you may have to be away with a long zoom to catch it as it starts, then get more involved in specific "portrait" stuff.  Indoor/Outdoor.  Just the couple/ family members around.  You never know, so ask for specifics.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 4, 2016)

I'd tell the guy to run.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 4, 2016)

just hope they aren't going to pop the question during skydiving


----------



## goodguy (Aug 4, 2016)

I just found a nice post left by a photographer who did this proposal for the first time in his life.
He pretty much said what you guys said.
Talk to guy first, go to place with him and set an exact location and when he text photographer he is 5 min away with GF he waited in bushes with long zoom lens.
Guy proposed which made this a real paparazzi style photography and then after he moved closer he took more standard couple shots.
Couple shots could be with fill in flash or not.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 4, 2016)

Personally, I'd turn away such work even if I hadn't eaten in a week.

I feel such an event is so personal between the two people involved that making a spectacle of it is in exceedingly poor taste.  Who knows how the other person is going to react?  Maybe like this woman?:


----------



## ronlane (Aug 4, 2016)

But Ken, he is obviously wanting to capture the moment. Besides it's the digital age, if she says no and breaks the guys heart into pieces, you delete the photos and tell him to spend the money on beer to drown his sorrows.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 4, 2016)

try to be inconspicuous


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 4, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> try to be inconspicuous


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 4, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> try to be inconspicuous


Is that @coastalconn?


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 4, 2016)

I know a gal that does a lot of these types of things, but usually not the moment of the proposal. She does the after the proposal session where the couple have agreed together to the session and they have both given info on what they want. That lets you bring props and do posing and select the location and lets the bride-to-be come with clothes she is comfortable with and hair and makeup done.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 4, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > try to be inconspicuous
> ...


Damn, I'm busted


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 4, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Lmao


----------

